# Verizon Cellphone



## sanchezf

Ok guys help me out. My cell phone is on the fritz Verizon has replaced it 4 times same problems so they are offering me an early upgrade instead. Want a phone that takes good pics, text messages, email and web use. What do you have and do you like it?


----------



## Sydney

I have a blackberry curve now, I love love love it!

I did have a samsung, which was a great phone, I just wanted the qwerty keyboard for texting, and am able to get my email on my blackberry too.  Takes great pictures too.


----------



## mv_princess

Droid. Hands down all the way


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Droid. Hands down all the way


What is it with the Droid that everyone loves?  My Step daugther has one and I played with it, but wasn't impressed?

Does anyone know what Skype is?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> What is it with the Droid that everyone loves?  My Step daugther has one and I played with it, but wasn't impressed?
> 
> Does anyone know what Skype is?


Skype is like a chat service that you can use to make phone calls with. 

Droid does everything. Everything you are asking for, it does. What else could you be looking for?


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Skype is like a chat service that you can use to make phone calls with.
> 
> Droid does everything. Everything you are asking for, it does. What else could you be looking for?


 

I don't know I am in phone overload with reading all these descriptions...


----------



## Jen4mt

Samsung Rogue, great phone


----------



## itsbob

I have a blackberry 8830, and it's pissing me off to no end.  Seems everytime I want to use it I have to wait for the hourglass while it's thinking..  

Yesterday, I got confused on the way to Arlington.. with 20 minutes to get there I stopped, TRIED to get to Navigator, and all I got was the hourglass..  ended up taking out the battery, rebooting, and waiting for it to re-start.  Before I ever got the address into the phone I was already 5 minutes late.

On the way out, took a wrong turn, KNEW I took a wrong turn, got into a parking lot just outside of DC while the sun was setting, and sure enough.. Hourglass again.  Another 30 minutes and I was finally on my way again.

The BlackBerry was almost left in crumbled pieces on the side of the road in Crystal City at the first stop.  The second time I was furious.


----------



## Sydney

mv_princess said:


> Skype is like a chat service that you can use to make phone calls with.
> 
> Droid does everything. Everything you are asking for, it does. What else could you be looking for?



Doesn't the Droid have the slide up keyboard?


----------



## Sydney

itsbob said:


> I have a blackberry 8830, and it's pissing me off to no end.  Seems everytime I want to use it I have to wait for the hourglass while it's thinking..
> 
> Yesterday, I got confused on the way to Arlington.. with 20 minutes to get there I stopped, TRIED to get to Navigator, and all I got was the hourglass..  ended up taking out the battery, rebooting, and waiting for it to re-start.  Before I ever got the address into the phone I was already 5 minutes late.
> 
> On the way out, took a wrong turn, KNEW I took a wrong turn, got into a parking lot just outside of DC while the sun was setting, and sure enough.. Hourglass again.  Another 30 minutes and I was finally on my way again.
> 
> The BlackBerry was almost left in crumbled pieces on the side of the road in Crystal City at the first stop.  The second time I was furious.



I know my Blackberry has had hour glass issues too, but usually only if I have taken many pictures and it's using too much memory.  I don't use my blackberry for directions, I use my Magellan....but yes the hour glass is annoying.  But....thankfully, I downloaded my pictures to my laptop and haven't had any issues since. Internet access is very good, and I love the Blackberry Messenger.  Works well for me.  I guess it depends on what you are going to use it for, I just don't use the Navigator.


----------



## sanchezf

Sydney said:


> I know my Blackberry has had hour glass issues too, but usually only if I have taken many pictures and it's using too much memory. I don't use my blackberry for directions, I use my Magellan....but yes the hour glass is annoying. But....thankfully, I downloaded my pictures to my laptop and haven't had any issues since. Internet access is very good, and I love the Blackberry Messenger. Works well for me. I guess it depends on what you are going to use it for, I just don't use the Navigator.


 

What is the difference between the BB curve, Tour and Storm??


----------



## Floyd2004

Sydney said:


> Doesn't the Droid have the slide up keyboard?



Yes. Some complain its a bit small but id say those people just have sausage fingers.


----------



## mv_princess

Sydney said:


> Doesn't the Droid have the slide up keyboard?


Yup sure does. I tend to use the on screen keyboard. It works ten times better than my dare ever did.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Yup sure does. I tend to use the on screen keyboard. It works ten times better than my dare ever did.


Well thats a plus cause my Dare is screwing up..


----------



## Sydney

sanchezf said:


> What is the difference between the BB curve, Tour and Storm??



Curve does not have a touch screen, Storm is all touch, Tour has a keypad, but I'm not sure if it's touch or not.  I preferred the Curve, the keys were a little further apart on the keypad....I do not like the new Curve at all, there is not a trac ball, just a touch pad, I find it harder to use.


----------



## Sydney

mv_princess said:


> Yup sure does. I tend to use the on screen keyboard. It works ten times better than my dare ever did.



Yes I didn't want the keypad to slide, I had a phone that did that before and I hated it.  I guess it's all about what works for you.  I had a very little Samsung I don't remember the actual name of the phone, but it was gold and was very small....I loved that phone.  Not practical for as much as I use my phone, but it was a great little phone.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Well thats a plus cause my Dare is screwing up..


I got to the point that I hated my Dare. When I went to talk to Verizon, I said I wasn't so sure I wanted a touch screan anymore after that mess. The dude said "Trust me you will love it" And so far I do. I can't find anything I don't like, it was hard getting used to the text messaging set up, but I love it now...



Sydney said:


> Yes I didn't want the keypad to slide, I had a phone that did that before and I hated it. I guess it's all about what works for you. I had a very little Samsung I don't remember the actual name of the phone, but it was gold and was very small....I loved that phone. Not practical for as much as I use my phone, but it was a great little phone.


I don't know that I can help convince you its a different slide.  But the phone is heavy, and much more durable than the normal phones.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> I got to the point that I hated my Dare. When I went to talk to Verizon, I said I wasn't so sure I wanted a touch screan anymore after that mess. The dude said "Trust me you will love it" And so far I do. I can't find anything I don't like, it was hard getting used to the text messaging set up, but I love it now...
> 
> 
> I don't know that I can help convince you its a different slide.  But the phone is heavy, and much more durable than the normal phones.


 

See thats the thing I loved my Dare when I got it now I have so many problems with dang thing including the stupid touch screen, I really don't know that I want another touch screen.   What do you mean by the email setup??


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> See thats the thing I loved my Dare when I got it now I have so many problems with dang thing including the stupid touch screen, I really don't know that I want another touch screen.   What do you mean by the email setup??


Not email, Text message

It goes in threads, so each person has there own message thread. 

Where as in LG you get each message broken down. 

I like it a lot better now, now that I understand. It helps me keep track of what I have been talking about, and who i am really talking to.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Not email, Text message
> 
> It goes in threads, so each person has there own message thread.
> 
> Where as in LG you get each message broken down.
> 
> I like it a lot better now, now that I understand. It helps me keep track of what I have been talking about, and who i am really talking to.


 

Ah ya I know what your talking about I saw that on my daugthers phone..  That was pretty cool


----------



## itsbobsson

mv_princess said:


> Not email, Text message
> 
> It goes in threads, so each person has there own message thread.
> 
> Where as in LG you get each message broken down.
> 
> I like it a lot better now, now that I understand. It helps me keep track of what I have been talking about, and who i am really talking to.



I looove the Droid.  Not only is it the best touch screen device I've ever used, but I don't even turn my laptop on anymore.  My Droid does literally everything I ever did on my laptop, plus the highest quality camera phone I've ever used with zoom and other options.  It really is a great phone.  A lot of people get overwhelmed with it at first cause it doesn't come with a manual... but Its easy to just tool around and fiugre out.  Otherwise, I answer questions about it all the time.

And by the way, I did all of this on my Droid.


----------



## mv_princess

itsbobsson said:


> I looove the Droid.  Not only is it the best touch screen device I've ever used, but I don't even turn my laptop on anymore.  My Droid does literally everything I ever did on my laptop, plus the highest quality camera phone I've ever used with zoom and other options.  It really is a great phone.  A lot of people get overwhelmed with it at first cause it doesn't come with a manual... but Its easy to just tool around and fiugre out.  Otherwise, I answer questions about it all the time.
> 
> And by the way, I did all of this on my Droid.




In fact the other day at the doctors office, people were asking me about it. I sold them on it.

And my boss has one, couldn't figure it out....so I showed her how to use it, she loves it now, and wont put it down!


----------



## itsbobsson

mv_princess said:


> In fact the other day at the doctors office, people were asking me about it. I sold them on it.
> 
> And my boss has one, couldn't figure it out....so I showed her how to use it, she loves it now, and wont put it down!



Yea, I still have to find time to walk my coworker through it... she bought it on a whim and doesn't know the little tricks, like how to enhance the battery life and all that

She says hers only stays charged for a few hours... doesn't sound right when mine goes all day and is just under fifty percent.


----------



## mv_princess

itsbobsson said:


> Yea, I still have to find time to walk my coworker through it... she bought it on a whim and doesn't know the little tricks, like how to enhance the battery life and all that
> 
> She says hers only stays charged for a few hours... doesn't sound right when mine goes all day and is just under fifty percent.


Tell her to d/l the advanced app killer. That will help kill things running in the background and increase battery life


----------



## sanchezf

itsbobsson said:


> Yea, I still have to find time to walk my coworker through it... she bought it on a whim and doesn't know the little tricks, like how to enhance the battery life and all that
> 
> She says hers only stays charged for a few hours... doesn't sound right when mine goes all day and is just under fifty percent.


 

OK keep talking you 2 your selling me but what else does it do?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> OK keep talking you 2 your selling me but what else does it do?


What doesn't it do?!  

It will import all of your emails. Home and work (*if they allow it*) 

All the games you can dream about. 

Facebook access (*because you know you want to check it*) 

Free ringtones, and wallpapers......out the ass


----------



## sanchezf

Iwas getting ready to buy a GPS is true I won't have to and can just use my Droid?  Does it cost extra if so?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Iwas getting ready to buy a GPS is true I won't have to and can just use my Droid?  Does it cost extra if so?


No!! Google maps provides your GPS, it is the best thing ever!!

I used it on a trip to Va a couple weekends ago, would aleart me to traffic, find me a way around, and tell me how long I would be stuck in traffic if I stayed on my route.

It also has the function for google earth, so you can see the items on the road. 

Like if you were in DC looking for something and turned that function on, you could see the bldgs on the street so you can make sure you are in the right place


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Free ringtones, and wallpapers......out the ass


FREE mean I won't have to pay for them like I do with my dare, but are the good ones?

Ok I drive a limo on the weekends and was looking into purchasing a laptop so I have something to do while waiting 6 hours to pick customers up and a GPS will this do everything I need for both the laptop (such as reading the forums) and GPS (so I know where the hell I am going)  

Is the screen big enough to actually read on the web?  I get so fustrated with my little Dare..


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> No!! Google maps provides your GPS, it is the best thing ever!!
> 
> I used it on a trip to Va a couple weekends ago, would aleart me to traffic, find me a way around, and tell me how long I would be stuck in traffic if I stayed on my route.


  and it doesn't cost extra either??


----------



## itsbobsson

mv_princess said:


> Tell her to d/l the advanced app killer. That will help kill things running in the background and increase battery life



Ya I dl'd that for her... but there are other tricks too.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> FREE mean I won't have to pay for them like I do with my dare, but are the good ones?
> 
> Ok I drive a limo on the weekends and was looking into purchasing a laptop so I have something to do while waiting 6 hours to pick customers up and a GPS will this do everything I need for both the laptop (such as reading the forums) and GPS (so I know where the hell I am going)
> 
> Is the screen big enough to actually read on the web? I get so fustrated with my little Dare..


 


sanchezf said:


> and it doesn't cost extra either??


 
Free = Free. Infact so free and wonderful I have downloaded so many I never know which one is really my phone ringing. 

The web function has two great things, if the website you are going to has a mobile page it will take you there first.
If not, once the page loads it will give you the option to zoom in and out. Again I haven't needed much of that since most pages have a mobile site.

There are some apps that cost extra. But don't waste the money, you can find everything you need for free, in the Top Free Apps section


----------



## itsbobsson

sanchezf said:


> and it doesn't cost extra either??



No
it works like this:  Google made the Droid, but Motorola produces it.  So everything Google offers, like gmail Google maps (and tons of stuff coming soon... like flash support) are all included for free.  And Google maps is the most advanced GPS I've ever seen.  You can see a real life satellite view of where you're going opposed to the general colored lines on screen.  And the GPS is much more exact in its direction, telling you exactly when to turn, instead of the annoying Magellan my friend had that said to turn right and we were still two roads away.


----------



## sanchezf

You 2 are awesome..  Thanks a million I think I am sold.

This way I get a new cell phone and don't have to purchase a GPS and laptop in turn saving me lots of money..   

Thanks


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> You 2 are awesome..  Thanks a million I think I am sold.
> 
> This way I get a new cell phone and don't have to purchase a GPS and laptop in turn saving me lots of money..
> 
> Thanks


 Very welcome!

You will be ten times happier going this way, then buying all three things. I can't remember the last time I really sat down to use my laptop. I check everything with my phone.


----------



## itsbobsson

sanchezf said:


> You 2 are awesome..  Thanks a million I think I am sold.
> 
> This way I get a new cell phone and don't have to purchase a GPS and laptop in turn saving me lots of money..
> 
> Thanks



Hope you enjoy it!  You wont regret it.  Like I said, I never even turn my laptop on anymore.  I have everything I need right in my pocket.  If u need any help with it when you get it, ask away.


----------



## mv_princess

one more small piece of advice...


If you feel like you need a cover, which you don't. Don't get a plastic cover for the top of the phone. They cover up the mouth piece, and then people have a hard time hearing you. 

I have one and only use the bottom half of it. (*In case I drop it, which I do often*)


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Very welcome!
> 
> You will be ten times happier going this way, then buying all three things. I can't remember the last time I really sat down to use my laptop. I check everything with my phone.


 

VERIZON should be paying you 2, because when I started out I hated the DROID and didn't even want to consider it..


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> VERIZON should be paying you 2, because when I started out I hated the DROID and didn't even want to consider it..


 And when you get it, we will walk you threw it. 

my boss said she almost took the phone back because she didn't understand. Once I showed her the basics, she fell in love all over again.


----------



## itsbobsson

mv_princess said:


> And when you get it, we will walk you threw it.
> 
> my boss said she almost took the phone back because she didn't understand. Once I showed her the basics, she fell in love all over again.



Yeah.  Once you get past the first couple days of playing around with it, it'll be the best handheld device of any kind you've ever used.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> And when you get it, we will walk you threw it.
> 
> my boss said she almost took the phone back because she didn't understand. Once I showed her the basics, she fell in love all over again.


AWESOME

THANK YOU
THANK YOU


----------



## mv_princess

itsbobsson said:


> Yeah.  Once you get past the first couple days of playing around with it, it'll be the best handheld device of any kind you've ever used.


Yeah and it will learn your touch. It only uses a light touch, so you don't have to use a lot of force with the phone


----------



## ylexot

mv_princess said:


> And when you get it, we will walk you threw it.
> 
> my boss said she almost took the phone back because she didn't understand. Once I showed her the basics, she fell in love all over again.



I guess you need to teach Beta.   said that he was complaining about his new Droid all week.


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> I guess you need to teach Beta.   said that he was complaining about his new Droid all week.



Ya, they can be confusing. That's for sure


----------



## ylexot

Oh yeah, Verizon now also has the Motorola Devour which is very similar to the Droid, but $50 cheaper.


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> Oh yeah, Verizon now also has the Motorola Devour which is very similar to the Droid, but $50 cheaper.



But it isn't Google... so doesn't do half as much. Just a touch screen general Verizon phone


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> But it isn't Google... so doesn't do half as much. Just a touch screen general Verizon phone



It is NOT "just a touch screen general Verizon phone."  It is an Android (what you call Google) phone.   But it isn't as good as the Droid and it seems like the Droid is probably worth the extra $50.
Motorola's Devour Smartphone: It's No Droid - PCWorld


----------



## ylexot

BTW, the HTC Incredible should be showing up soon...


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> It is NOT "just a touch screen general Verizon phone."  It is an Android (what you call Google) phone.   But it isn't as good as the Droid and it seems like the Droid is probably worth the extra $50.
> Motorola's Devour Smartphone: It's No Droid - PCWorld



I dunno.  Android is the operating system made by Google,yes... but I was under the impression that Droid is the only one Google actually had a personal hand in making.  Anyone can use their operating system.  I just feel likedroid is THE definitive Google phone.  All others just use their coding.


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> I dunno.  Android is the operating system made by Google,yes... but I was under the impression that Droid is the only one Google actually had a personal hand in making.  Anyone can use their operating system.  I just feel likedroid is THE definitive Google phone.  All others just use their coding.



No, that's the Nexus One.


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> No, that's the Nexus One.



I will admit... that's the only phone I was slightly jealous of since I've had the Droid.  Until Verizon comes out with their much more finely tuned version of the iPhone... it will come eventually.


----------



## itsbob

ylexot said:


> I guess you need to teach Beta.   said that he was complaining about his new Droid all week.



I thought he was complaining about his hem-droids..


----------



## itsbobsson

itsbob said:


> I thought he was complaining about his hem-droids..



Those are ultra touch-sensitive...


----------



## twinoaks207

Just got back from Verizon store in PF -- daughter wanted  new phone for birthday.  She went on the internet & had it all picked out -- Droid Eris.  She is in love with this phone!  Glad to see everyone giving it good reviews.


----------



## stars24

Does anyone know where to find good Droid deals?  My husband and I both want one and are on the same plan.  Even though he is eligible for his new every two (one per plan) and I'm eligible for my upgrade discount, when we priced them online and put them in our "cart" it was still coming up as $199 per phone.  I feel like just a week ago I saw a buy one get one special.  But now that it's our upgrade time, it's gone!


----------



## bluewater

blackberry storm - excellent


----------



## twinoaks207

stars24 said:


> Does anyone know where to find good Droid deals? My husband and I both want one and are on the same plan. Even though he is eligible for his new every two (one per plan) and I'm eligible for my upgrade discount, when we priced them online and put them in our "cart" it was still coming up as $199 per phone. I feel like just a week ago I saw a buy one get one special. But now that it's our upgrade time, it's gone!


 
Prince Frederick Verizon store --Droid Eris $179  with $100 rebate - upgrade.  Must purchase data plan @29.99 per month.  We are on family share plan.  I haven't upgraded yet because I'm not sure what I really want & current phone is working just fine for me.


----------



## sanchezf

Does anybody know if and when Verizon will get the Iphone?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Does anybody know if and when Verizon will get the Iphone?


It will be awhile, a year if your lucky


----------



## itsbobsson

mv_princess said:


> It will be awhile, a year if your lucky



I dunno about that.  At&TS contract is up very soon.  Verizon and apple have already been in talks, so id assume around Christmas.  The only reason they'd put it off any longer than they have to is to make sure their "iPhone killer" Droid is out and done with.  I can see a lot of backlash if Verizon had just finished a successful release of their iPhone killer just to release the actual iPhone all the Droid adopters wanted anyhow.


----------



## mv_princess

itsbobsson said:


> I dunno about that.  At&TS contract is up very soon.  Verizon and apple have already been in talks, so id assume around Christmas.  The only reason they'd put it off any longer than they have to is to make sure their "iPhone killer" Droid is out and done with.  I can see a lot of backlash if Verizon had just finished a successful release of their iPhone killer just to release the actual iPhone all the Droid adopters wanted anyhow.


But everything so far has been rumor. And just because the contract is up, doesn't mean anything. They could stay with AT&T and just call it a day. 


I wouldn't buy anything Apple related but that's just because I am fully against supporting them.


----------



## twinoaks207

sanchezf said:


> Does anybody know if and when Verizon will get the Iphone?


 
Hearing at least a year...


----------



## sanchezf

So I am good with just purchasing my DROID?


----------



## itsbobsson

mv_princess said:


> But everything so far has been rumor. And just because the contract is up, doesn't mean anything. They could stay with AT&T and just call it a day.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy anything Apple related but that's just because I am fully against supporting them.



I would never buy their computers.  Way overpriced and if the ones on smcm campus are any indication, they are pretty slow.

But their apple TV interested me for a while.  I'm a huge movie buff.  And the iPod touch is fun, especially with wireless access to iTunes store.   Personally I plan on asking a certain some for an ipad for my bday this year.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> So I am good with just purchasing my DROID?


Yes. Just buy it already!! 


There isn't much the Iphone can do that the Droid can't.


----------



## nomoney

itsbobsson said:


> I dunno about that. At&TS contract is up very soon. Verizon and apple have already been in talks, so id assume around Christmas. The only reason they'd put it off any longer than they have to is to make sure their "iPhone killer" Droid is out and done with. I can see a lot of backlash if Verizon had just finished a successful release of their iPhone killer just to release the actual iPhone all the Droid adopters wanted anyhow.


 

Verizon and apple "have been in talks"  for years ...this isn't the first time the AT&T contract has almost ended.  I remember reading about the possibility of Verizon getting iphone over a year ago when I was in the market for a new phone.  AT&T's contract was "almost up" back then to.  I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Floyd2004

Once Verizon gets the Iphone on the network im going to watch what happens to the verizon stock lol.

I for one will never buy anything apple.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Yes. Just buy it already!!
> 
> 
> There isn't much the Iphone can do that the Droid can't.


LOL

I did Friday, it will be here Wednesday, I will be looking for Wed night to help me.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> LOL
> 
> I did Friday, it will be here Wednesday, I will be looking for Wed night to help me.


 I will make sure to be online for ya.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> I will make sure to be online for ya.


Thanks a million

I was playing with my Step daugthers this weekend and it is pretty cool..


----------



## ylexot

bluewater said:


> blackberry storm - excellent



I'm looking forward to ditching my Storm and getting an Android phone when my new-every-two comes up at the end of July. :shrug:


----------



## itsbobsson

sanchezf said:


> Thanks a million
> 
> I was playing with my Step daugthers this weekend and it is pretty cool..



In my opinion, the music store on the Droid is even better and easier to use.  I buy more songs on my Droid then I ever did on iTunes.  Now they just need some sort of movie store and I will be set, which I have seen rumors they are working on along with Netflix streaming.


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> In my opinion, the music store on the Droid is even better and easier to use.  I buy more songs on my Droid then I ever did on iTunes.  Now they just need some sort of movie store and I will be set, which I have seen rumors they are working on along with Netflix streaming.



After using Slacker (or Pandora if you prefer that one), I don't understand why anyone would buy music.


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> After using Slacker (or Pandora if you prefer that one), I don't understand why anyone would buy music.



Yea I just found those the other night. Wont be buying anymore.


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> Yea I just found those the other night. Wont be buying anymore.



The reviews that I've seen say that Pandora does a better job of selecting bands/songs, but I like the caching feature of Slacker (tough to stream music on an airplane).


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> The reviews that I've seen say that Pandora does a better job of selecting bands/songs, but I like the caching feature of Slacker (tough to stream music on an airplane).



Now I just need a Bluetooth adaptor to port it through my car speakers.


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> After using Slacker (or Pandora if you prefer that one), I don't understand why anyone would buy music.



Might be of interest... but while playing around with looking for happy for the Droid that haven't released to the market yet. (Which there are a LOT of very cool ones) I stumbled on a beta release of Rhapsody for Droid.  Any Droid users who wantt an iPod touch/iTunes music streaming experience... it is amazing.  Its not for everyone,  since its a monthly fee to stream any of 8 million songs, its still better than itunes' crappy dollar fifty a song.  I used to use rhapsody on my laptop... now that I have a portable player capable of utilizing it FINALLY, they can welcome back a very happy former customer.  Definitely recommend at least trying it.  You get a free seven day trial.  Just Google rhapsody for Droid... otherwise I can link it if someone asks.
Now Google needs to get Netflix to make the streaming app for them, and verizon will never have a reason to want to carry the iphone


----------



## sanchezf

itsbobsson said:


> Might be of interest... but while playing around with looking for happy for the Droid that haven't released to the market yet. (Which there are a LOT of very cool ones) I stumbled on a beta release of Rhapsody for Droid. Any Droid users who wantt an iPod touch/iTunes music streaming experience... it is amazing. Its not for everyone, since its a monthly fee to stream any of 8 million songs, its still better than itunes' crappy dollar fifty a song. I used to use rhapsody on my laptop... now that I have a portable player capable of utilizing it FINALLY, they can welcome back a very happy former customer. Definitely recommend at least trying it. You get a free seven day trial. Just Google rhapsody for Droid... otherwise I can link it if someone asks.
> Now Google needs to get Netflix to make the streaming app for them, and verizon will never have a reason to want to carry the iphone


 
Can you hook your DROID up to a laptop and use the internet on the phone on the laptop?


----------



## itsbobsson

sanchezf said:


> Can you hook your DROID up to a laptop and use the internet on the phone on the laptop?



Yea, there's an app for that.  I even have one that allows me to make my Droid a wifi hotspot on the go.


----------



## sanchezf

itsbobsson said:


> Yea, there's an app for that. I even have one that allows me to make my Droid a widow hotspots on the go.


Thats awesome thanks..


----------



## Floyd2004

Just more reasons to get a Droid. I think im picking one up this weekend!


----------



## stars24

Floyd2004 said:


> Just more reasons to get a Droid. I think im picking one up this weekend!



I settled for the Droid Eris.  Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Floyd2004

The Eris is nice but it doesnt have a hard qwerty keyboard.
I HATE my virtual keyboard on my DARE.


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:


> The Eris is nice but it doesnt have a hard qwerty keyboard.
> I HATE my virtual keyboard on my DARE.


You will find yourself using the Droids virtual keyboard.


Its only about a 1000 times better than the dares


----------



## sanchezf

My DROID should be here today


----------



## otter

Off topic...My SIL says that within a couple years all cell phones will be on a data plan, rather than it being an option as it is now. Is that true?


----------



## sanchezf

otter said:


> Off topic...My SIL says that within a couple years all cell phones will be on a data plan, rather than it being an option as it is now. Is that true?


I don't know for sure but I would have to agree just like they ended up going digital.


----------



## itsbobsson

mv_princess said:


> You will find yourself using the Droids virtual keyboard.
> 
> 
> Its only about a 1000 times better than the dares



Ya the droids hard keyboard is kinda junk but the virtual one is pristine. I hardly ever make any typing errors... at least not more than the regular hiccups on the laptop.

Plus, I saw this week that that new slyde typing in the Samsung commercial, where they beat the world texting record, is actually coming to the Droid soon.  Apparently the guy who invented the technology works for Google.


----------



## Beta84

itsbobsson said:


> Ya I dl'd that for her... but there are other tricks too.


Like Screebl Lite 



mv_princess said:


> one more small piece of advice...
> 
> 
> If you feel like you need a cover, which you don't. Don't get a plastic cover for the top of the phone. They cover up the mouth piece, and then people have a hard time hearing you.
> 
> I have one and only use the bottom half of it. (*In case I drop it, which I do often*)



I have a plastic cover where the top half has an indent for the speaker so it doesn't impact the sound.


----------



## mv_princess

Beta84 said:


> Like Screebl Lite
> 
> 
> 
> I have a plastic cover where the top half has an indent for the speaker so it doesn't impact the sound.


Then I am guessing they fixed the problem.


----------



## Beta84

ylexot said:


> I guess you need to teach Beta.   said that he was complaining about his new Droid all week.


I was just learning it.  My main complaint regards messaging.  It's apparently common...but the stupid messaging crashes from time to time and sometimes will wipe your entire message history.  I don't know if it also deletes locked messages.  Otherwise, I'm figuring stuff out.  The GPS is sometimes buggy with my location and isn't always locked on to my exact location when I'm driving, but that might be user error 



twinoaks207 said:


> Just got back from Verizon store in PF -- daughter wanted  new phone for birthday.  She went on the internet & had it all picked out -- Droid Eris.  She is in love with this phone!  Glad to see everyone giving it good reviews.


I liked what the Eris had to offer, but I am very uncomfortable with a phone that is only a touch phone.  If it has issues you're toast.



itsbobsson said:


> I dunno about that.  At&TS contract is up very soon.  Verizon and apple have already been in talks, so id assume around Christmas.  The only reason they'd put it off any longer than they have to is to make sure their "iPhone killer" Droid is out and done with.  I can see a lot of backlash if Verizon had just finished a successful release of their iPhone killer just to release the actual iPhone all the Droid adopters wanted anyhow.


iPhone hasn't been release on Verizon because Apple doesn't want to make their battery changeable and Verizon insists on it.  Apple has always done things this way and Verizon is trying to change that.  Apple has been very resistant to this and they may not accept it, so your guess on Christmas could be complete BS.

However, if Apple was smart they'd release it on another provider like Verizon for the Christmas rush because it'll get them far more money than staying with AT&T another year.



ylexot said:


> I'm looking forward to ditching my Storm and getting an Android phone when my new-every-two comes up at the end of July. :shrug:


I couldn't wait so I upgraded early.  $100 well spent IMO (but my previous phone was terrible) 



mv_princess said:


> You will find yourself using the Droids virtual keyboard.
> 
> 
> Its only about a 1000 times better than the dares


I haven't used much of the virtual keyboard yet.  I'm still hooked on the slider keyboard.  But I just tried it and it seems pretty sweet.  I could get used to that...


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:


> You will find yourself using the Droids virtual keyboard.
> 
> Its only about a 1000 times better than the dares


Thats great but it better be damn perfect for me to even consider it again. The stupid Dare cant keep up and it types keys next to the ones I hit. This is after firmware updates and calibrations and the whole lot.
Reguardless I will try the hard keyboard first and go from there.


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:


> Thats great but it better be damn perfect for me to even consider it again. The stupid Dare cant keep up and it types keys next to the ones I hit. This is after firmware updates and calibrations and the whole lot.
> Reguardless I will try the hard keyboard first and go from there.


It was the same for me also. I am still hooked on the keyboard. 

But for quick texts the on screen on works like a champ.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> My DROID should be here today


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


>


I got it.... 

Ok so what do I need to turn off to make it run at its fastest speed.

What are some must have apps?

How the heck do I text message more than one person?

LOL


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> I got it....
> 
> Ok so what do I need to turn off to make it run at its fastest speed.
> 
> What are some must have apps?
> 
> How the heck do I text message more than one person?
> 
> LOL


Ok d/l advanced task killer. That will help kill things running in the back ground. 

Malibo Ringtones are the best. 
Backgrounds (*thats the name*) has the best I think.
Google Sky map is fun, and if you have kids, and like camping its probably even better


my best advice for you...

Whatever app you look at downloading, read the reviews. Look at what most people have to say.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Ok d/l advanced task killer. That will help kill things running in the back ground.


 

Ok step by step  how do I do this...


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Ok step by step  how do I do this...


Ok to the little icon that looks like a shopping bag. 

That would be your app market. 

search for "advanced app killer" 

Once it finds it, open it, and press download. 

and TADA!


----------



## ylexot

Take a look at this site to help you figure out which apps you might want:
http://101bestandroidapps.com/


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Ok to the little icon that looks like a shopping bag.
> 
> That would be your app market.
> 
> search for "advanced app killer"
> 
> Once it finds it, open it, and press download.
> 
> and TADA!


 
Thank you 

That sounds easy enough

It won't kill anything I need?


----------



## sanchezf

ylexot said:


> Take a look at this site to help you figure out which apps you might want:
> http://101bestandroidapps.com/


 

Neat Thanks


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> In my opinion, the music store on the Droid is even better and easier to use.  I buy more songs on my Droid then I ever did on iTunes.  Now they just need some sort of movie store and I will be set, which I have seen rumors they are working on along with Netflix streaming.



Well, this just popped up on engadget...
Netflix looking to hire 'Android video playback expert' -- Engadget


----------



## sanchezf

So with this new $30.00 package I had to get for data.

Is it unlimted?


----------



## ylexot

sanchezf said:


> So with this new $30.00 package I had to get for data.
> 
> Is it unlimted?



No, it includes 5GB worth of data.  If you go over that, you get hit with charges.  Of course, 5GB is a *LOT!*


----------



## itsbob

sanchezf said:


> Neat Thanks



http://101bestandroidapps.com/app/3DCoche/583/

BG needs this one.. 

She's gettin up there in age, and finding the car can sometimes be a chore.


----------



## sanchezf

itsbob said:


> http://101bestandroidapps.com/app/3DCoche/583/
> 
> BG needs this one..
> 
> She's gettin up there in age, and finding the car can sometimes be a chore.


 
I do believe she may have the frying pan waiting for you tonight.


----------



## sanchezf

ylexot said:


> No, it includes 5GB worth of data. If you go over that, you get hit with charges. Of course, 5GB is a *LOT!*


I think I asked before but hey.

If I use my internet everyday will i go over the 5GB


----------



## ylexot

itsbob said:


> http://101bestandroidapps.com/app/3DCoche/583/
> 
> BG needs this one..
> 
> She's gettin up there in age, and finding the car can sometimes be a chore.



This one is free...
http://101bestandroidapps.com/app/Carrr-Matey/437/


----------



## ylexot

sanchezf said:


> I think I asked before but hey.
> 
> If I use my internet everyday will i go over the 5GB



Only if you are downloading movies.  That's 150+MB per day.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Thank you
> 
> That sounds easy enough
> 
> It won't kill anything I need?


No you can click the check box, for things you want to keep running, like text messaging and such


----------



## mv_princess

ylexot said:


> No, it includes 5GB worth of data.  If you go over that, you get hit with charges.  Of course, 5GB is a *LOT!*


Really? My bill always says unlimited.


----------



## ylexot

mv_princess said:


> Really? My bill always says unlimited.



This is old, but I haven't heard of any changes:
Verizon Admits that their Unlimited Data Plan is Limited to 5GB Per Month


----------



## ylexot

This might help:
If the Droid's "unlimited" data plan from Verizon is only 5 GB a month, how much data do people usually use? - O'Reilly Answers


----------



## mv_princess

ylexot said:


> This is old, but I haven't heard of any changes:
> Verizon Admits that their Unlimited Data Plan is Limited to 5GB Per Month


 


ylexot said:


> This might help:
> If the Droid's "unlimited" data plan from Verizon is only 5 GB a month, how much data do people usually use? - O'Reilly Answers


 
Interesting. I check my phone bill once an while, during the billing cycle. 

I always check the data side, and it just states unlimited. So I guess I never get close enough to the limit


----------



## ylexot

mv_princess said:


> Interesting. I check my phone bill once an while, during the billing cycle.
> 
> I always check the data side, and it just states unlimited. So I guess I never get close enough to the limit



In the second link, someone says that the 5GB limit is false and provides a link, but you need to be a member of some forum to get the file.


----------



## ylexot

I did find this though:
Verizon Droid Tethering Will Cost You - PCWorld Business Center


> Author's Note: There has been some confusion around the Verizon Wireless unlimited data plan. Many comments have challenged the assertion that the Verizon unlimited plan actually has a limit of 5Gb. My information was derived directly from the Verizon Wireless Web site details for the unlimited data plan. I followed up extensively with Verizon Wireless public relations to resolve the issue and was finally able to determine that the information on the Web site was out of date.
> 
> Verizon public relations explained in an e-mail that "the online version isn't what customers are getting these days" and followed up in a subsequent e-mail to say, "The web site is scheduled to be updated but the team is still doing a review of the site so any changes will be made to a number of documents/policies, etc. that have changed," and forwarded a PDF to me of the revised unlimited data plan. The information on the Web site has been updated an no longer reflects what I saw when researching the article. While the wording of the new plan is not as specific about the conditions, it does still state, "We reserve the right to deny, modify or terminate service, with or without notice, to anyone we believe is using Data Plans or Features in a manner that adversely impacts our network."


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea 5gig is a ton. Even gaming on my desktop pc for a few days is only like 300meg.


----------



## awpitt

itsbobsson said:


> I looove the Droid. Not only is it the best touch screen device I've ever used, but I don't even turn my laptop on anymore. My Droid does literally everything I ever did on my laptop, plus the highest quality camera phone I've ever used with zoom and other options. It really is a great phone. A lot of people get overwhelmed with it at first* cause it doesn't come with a manual*... but Its easy to just tool around and fiugre out. Otherwise, I answer questions about it all the time.
> 
> And by the way, I did all of this on my Droid.


 
The manual is downloadable from Verizon and Motora's Websites.


----------



## awpitt

otter said:


> Off topic...My SIL says that within a couple years all cell phones will be on a data plan, rather than it being an option as it is now. Is that true?


 
Verizon already requires data plans for all "Smart" phones.


----------



## glitch

I'd love to meet the person that's capable of using 5megs worth of data on their BB/Droid. You'd have to use the thing constantly for a week to get anywhere near a meg, let alone 5.


----------



## ylexot

glitch said:


> I'd love to meet the person that's capable of using 5megs worth of data on their BB/Droid. You'd have to use the thing constantly for a week to get anywhere near a meg, let alone 5.



Update your BB Messenger program...that's over a meg right there.


...I think you meant gig


----------



## glitch

ylexot said:


> Update your BB Messenger program...that's over a meg right there.
> 
> 
> ...I think you meant gig



I did indeed. Cut me some slack, I haven't even finished my cup of coffee.


----------



## sanchezf

Ok DROID owners help me out here.  Any problems with battery life.

I charged it all wednesday night took it off charger Thursday morning on way to work 5:20am, turned it off at 7:00am.  Turned it back on to go to lunch from 12 - 12:45pm, then back off.  Turned it back on at 3:30pm.  By 7pm it was saying please connect to charger battery low.

This is not a good start considering I didn't even have it on all day....


----------



## jp2854

call verizon and they will help you get the programs that are running in the background cut off that will help save some life to it.  Also if you have the weatehr channel running all the time and stuff like that cut it off it helps drain the battery life.  My neighbor has the droid and he had to cut several programs off so they didn't run all the time and now  he has no problem with his battery running dead so he says.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Ok DROID owners help me out here. Any problems with battery life.
> 
> I charged it all wednesday night took it off charger Thursday morning on way to work 5:20am, turned it off at 7:00am. Turned it back on to go to lunch from 12 - 12:45pm, then back off. Turned it back on at 3:30pm. By 7pm it was saying please connect to charger battery low.
> 
> This is not a good start considering I didn't even have it on all day....


Ok a couple of things...

The droid "learns" by knowing how much battery you will need during the day. 

You have to treat it like a laptop. Everytime you turn the laptop on and off it kills the battery.

Try turning the phone into a sleep mode, or leave it in your car.


----------



## sanchezf

jp2854 said:


> call verizon and they will help you get the programs that are running in the background cut off that will help save some life to it. Also if you have the weatehr channel running all the time and stuff like that cut it off it helps drain the battery life. My neighbor has the droid and he had to cut several programs off so they didn't run all the time and now he has no problem with his battery running dead so he says.


 

Ok I do have the weather channel running, how do I turn it off?


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Ok a couple of things...
> 
> The droid "learns" by knowing how much battery you will need during the day.
> 
> You have to treat it like a laptop. Everytime you turn the laptop on and off it kills the battery.
> 
> Try turning the phone into a sleep mode, or leave it in your car.


Turning it back on now and putting it in sleep mode instead.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Ok I do have the weather channel running, how do I turn it off?


Check the settings of the program.

But I suggest uninstalling the program.

With the 2.1 update the Droid got it has its own weather app on it. That says Weather and News. 

Just use that one. Huge battery saver.


----------



## BadGirl

sanchezf said:


> Ok I do have the weather channel running, how do I turn it off?



Don't remember who pointed it out to me.. but APPS.. Advanced Task Killer??


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Check the settings of the program.
> 
> But I suggest uninstalling the program.
> 
> With the 2.1 update the Droid got it has its own weather app on it. That says Weather and News.
> 
> Just use that one. Huge battery saver.


 
What about the ringtones app and Bank of america?


----------



## sanchezf

BadGirl said:


> Don't remember who pointed it out to me.. but APPS.. Advanced Task Killer??


 

Crap

Thanks mv_princess told me to do this and I forgot.

Just did it...


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Crap
> 
> Thanks mv_princess told me to do this and I forgot.
> 
> Just did it...


Just remember, you should open that program every couple of hours to check to see whats running. 

And kill them. For whatever reason a lot of things will run in the background that you will never use


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> What about the ringtones app and Bank of america?


 


sanchezf said:


> Crap
> 
> Thanks mv_princess told me to do this and I forgot.
> 
> Just did it...


 
Once you d/l the app, it will stop them from running all the time.

But they don't normally just run in the background.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Just remember, you should open that program every couple of hours to check to see whats running.
> 
> And kill them. For whatever reason a lot of things will run in the background that you will never use


 

Really?  Every couple of hours.  Do things just turn on by themselves?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Really?  Every couple of hours.  Do things just turn on by themselves?


Yeah I haven't figured out why the calendar will just run. I never use it, but it seems to be running in the background all the time.


----------



## sanchezf

OK I d/l it and see the list you are talking about.

If I take off things like the gallery. when I press the icon later to see my pictures will it work?

what about email (on or off)???


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> OK I d/l it and see the list you are talking about.
> 
> If I take off things like the gallery.  when I press the icon later to see my pictures will it work?


Oh yeah. It doesn't delete anything. It just turns them off, while not in use. 

I leave things like my text messaging running all the time.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Oh yeah. It doesn't delete anything. It just turns them off, while not in use.
> 
> I leave things like my text messaging running all the time.


 

Ok after choosing what I want on and off do I just hit home to get out and it will save everything for me ?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Ok after choosing what I want on and off do I just hit home to get out and it will save everything for me ?


It will save everything. Press the kill apps button at the top. It will close the program, and everything will run just fine. Everything will be there when you need it


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> It will save everything. Press the kill apps button at the top. It will close the program, and everything will run just fine. Everything will be there when you need it


Thanks for putting up with my stupid questions..


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Thanks for putting up with my stupid questions..


No problem, they aren't stupid.


----------



## sanchezf

Ok another one..... 

I know I did it once before but now can't remember, how do I uninstall a d/l I no longer want.


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Ok another one.....
> 
> I know I did it once before but now can't remember, how do I uninstall a d/l I no longer want.


Settings - manage apps - click the one you don't want, press uninstall


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm so old school.  I just want a phone that I can talk, text and take pictures with.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Settings - manage apps - click the one you don't want, press uninstall


Thanks I knew it was easy but just couldn't get it....


----------



## sanchezf

Ok how do I put it in sleep mode

found off, airplane and silent.  No Sleepy..


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Thanks I knew it was easy but just couldn't get it....


you are welcome! 

I still have issues with some things. But I am slowly figuring it all out


----------



## Floyd2004

sanchezf said:


> Thanks for putting up with my stupid questions..



They are not stupid. Im also reading all this so im not completely stupid when I get the phone lol


----------



## Floyd2004

Here is a link for the user manual for the Droid:
http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles...s/Static-Files/DROID_UG_Verizon_00202474c.pdf


----------



## sanchezf

Floyd2004 said:


> Here is a link for the user manual for the Droid:
> http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles...s/Static-Files/DROID_UG_Verizon_00202474c.pdf


Awesome Thank you


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'm so old school.  I just want a phone that I can talk, text and take pictures with.



Once you use the bar code scanner you'll NEVER go back.. 

Imagine looking at a new pair of shoes (or Coach Bag).. you scan the barcode using your phone.. and you find out another store in the VERY same mall has the same shoes/ bag for 25% less..


----------



## sanchezf

Ok guys need you help again. I am not getti ng emails or FB notification.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jameo

I was just at a Verizon store and over heard a salesman tell someone that was having issues with her Droid that they are having tons of problems with the Droid and viruses. :shrug:


----------



## sanchezf

Ok guys need you help again. I am not getti ng emails or FB notification.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sanchezf

Ok guys need you help again. I am not getti ng emails or FB notification.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Ok guys need you help again. I am not getti ng emails or FB notification. What am I doing wrong?


Is your sync turned on?


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Is your sync turned on?


I pretty sure it is I have checked maybe I am not checking it right can you walk me through it.  Please


----------



## sanchezf

My auto sync is checked ?  That's it right?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> My auto sync is checked ? That's it right?


Yeah that's right, if the facebook and email are glowing green its synced.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Yeah that's right, if the facebook and email are glowing green its synced.


Facebook and gmail are glowing green but my other email is not there at all.  Should it be?


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Facebook and gmail are glowing green but my other email is not there at all.  Should it be?


Yeah. have you restarted the phone? (*remember treat it like a computer*) 

When you click on your email check the settings, sometimes you need to manually turn on the notification.


----------



## itsbob

mv_princess said:


> Yeah that's right, if the facebook and email are glowing green its synced.



i think we need a new public forum.. 

DROID users!!


----------



## itsbobsson

Just got a call from a Verizon Rep in their corporate offices.  I have an interview Friday to work with them.  Maybe I'll be able to get insider info or deals.


----------



## ylexot

itsbob said:


> i think we need a new public forum..
> 
> DROID users!!



Android Phone :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

ylexot said:


> Android Phone :shrug:



That place is full of strangers.. 


STRANGER DANGER!!   STRANGER DANGER!!

Not the cool peeps from SOMD..


----------



## itsbob

itsbobsson said:


> Just got a call from a Verizon Rep in their corporate offices.  I have an interview Friday to work with them.  Maybe I'll be able to get insider info or deals.



That would be a good second job.. One more and you'll be doing ok!


----------



## itsbobsson

itsbob said:


> That would be a good second job.. One more and you'll be doing ok!



I've actually heard that the average income for someone working in their sales team is about 40+k, but depending on how good you are in sales you can get up to 2k a month in commission.


----------



## itsbob

itsbobsson said:


> I've actually heard that the average income for someone working in their sales team is about 40+k, but depending on how good you are in sales you can get up to 2k a month in commission.



As long as they send you all the cute girls you should do well.. 

Talk to Naomi, that's who she works for, and MAYBE she can find a way to get  a referral for you!


----------



## itsbobsson

itsbob said:


> As long as they send you all the cute girls you should do well..
> 
> Talk to Naomi, that's who she works for, and MAYBE she can find a way to get  a referral for you!



Yeah, that's sorta what I was thinking.  Lol

I didn't even know Naomi worked for Verizon.  I'll have to talk to her about it.


----------



## Dead Eye

*Droid and wifi*

Can you connect to your home (or other) 802.11 a.b.g.n
network and surf the net on that network, not the phones cdma connection?


----------



## itsbobsson

Dead Eye said:


> Can you connect to your home (or other) 802.11 a.b.g.n
> network and surf the net on that network, not the phones cdma connection?



Yeah, it has a wifi option.  Usually the 3g is faster though.


----------



## Dead Eye

Cool I think Ill get one then. Does it support WPA .


----------



## itsbobsson

Dead Eye said:


> Cool I think Ill get one then. Does it support WPA .



Yea, it just asks you the first time for the password for each wifi spot you connect to, then saves the password so you don't need it each time.


----------



## Dead Eye

Is there a terminal.  Can you use standard Linux commands.


----------



## itsbobsson

Dead Eye said:


> Is there a terminal.  Can you use standard Linux commands.



There is an app in the marketplace called android terminal emulator.

You can also hack the phone to have a Linux OS if you really wanted.


----------



## Dead Eye

Cool, Im sold ~ off to order one.  

 Thank You


----------



## itsbobsson

Dead Eye said:


> Cool, Im sold ~ off to order one.
> 
> Thank You



Welcome!  Enjoy!  There are a lot of really cool things in the pipeline for it, from what I've heard.  Apparently, the next upgrade is going to include flash support.  So, what little it can't do that your laptop can will work just fine.


----------



## Dead Eye

One last question (I think)   Htc or Moto?   I think the Moto looks like a better phone.


----------



## itsbobsson

Dead Eye said:


> One last question (I think)   Htc or Moto?   I think the Moto looks like a better phone.



The HTC phones do look cool, and I believe they are going to have a lot more media apps built in.  But their market probably won't be as extensive.  

I've heard that the windows mobile phones are going to start integrating XBox Live services and using the video and music store from that, so if you're looking for a media phone, it's the best early on.  But Droid can change as quickly as companies make apps for it, so it could easily get all these features added to it any day.


----------



## Dead Eye

Thank You.


----------



## itsbobsson

Dead Eye said:


> Thank You.



No problem.


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> The HTC phones do look cool, and I believe they are going to have a lot more media apps built in.  But their market probably won't be as extensive.
> 
> I've heard that the windows mobile phones are going to start integrating XBox Live services and using the video and music store from that, so if you're looking for a media phone, it's the best early on.  But Droid can change as quickly as companies make apps for it, so it could easily get all these features added to it any day.



Android 2.1 is Android 2.1.  It doesn't matter if it is Moto or HTC.  Their markets will be the same.


----------



## ylexot

BTW, when I refer to HTC, I'm talking about the Incredible that should be out soon.  The Eris will stop being sold in May.


----------



## itsbobsson

ylexot said:


> Android 2.1 is Android 2.1.  It doesn't matter if it is Moto or HTC.  Their markets will be the same.



HTC isn't android.  Its windows mobile 7


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> HTC isn't android.  Its windows mobile 7



The HTC Eris is Android. :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

sanchez -- on top of the "sleep" mode (which is just tapping the top button quickly), i would suggest you put your phone in airplane mode during times where you would turn the phone off.  that way it doesn't look around for signal or anything.  just another way to save some battery when you're not using it.  but i have had mine on all day today, used the lowest screen brightness, played games, listened to music, talked on the phone, and texted all day...and i still have battery left.  as long as I charge it daily then it seems to do ok.




Jameo said:


> I was just at a Verizon store and over heard a salesman tell someone that was having issues with her Droid that they are having tons of problems with the Droid and viruses. :shrug:


there is an anti-virus software that flags stuff that i don't think has viruses.  they may have referred to that...but maybe there's something else.  i guess the answer is don't look at porn on your droid 



itsbob said:


> i think we need a new public forum..
> 
> DROID users!!


darn right!!


----------



## Beta84

itsbobsson said:


> HTC isn't android.  Its windows mobile 7



HTC Mobile Phones - DROID ERIS Verizon - Overview

Google Android OS.  

PS: that's why it's called a droid eris


----------



## itsbobsson

Beta84 said:


> HTC Mobile Phones - DROID ERIS Verizon - Overview
> 
> Google Android OS.
> 
> PS: that's why it's called a droid eris



Oh ok.  Thought he was talking about the windows versions.  Otherwise disregard everything I said about the windows versions.


----------



## Beta84

itsbobsson said:


> Oh ok.  Thought he was talking about the windows versions.  Otherwise disregard everything I said about the windows versions.



I'm a little concerned about the phones that use Windows platforms.  Windows already has the most viruses written for it, which is why anti-virus software is crucial and is a memory hog.  What are you going to do, load an antivirus on your phone?  I know they are available on Droid (far less required since it's a different type of OS) but it just seems like things could go very wrong very quickly if a phone had a virus attack.

Or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## itsbobsson

Beta84 said:


> I'm a little concerned about the phones that use Windows platforms.  Windows already has the most viruses written for it, which is why anti-virus software is crucial and is a memory hog.  What are you going to do, load an antivirus on your phone?  I know they are available on Droid (far less required since it's a different type of OS) but it just seems like things could go very wrong very quickly if a phone had a virus attack.
> 
> Or is there something I'm missing?



Windows mobile isn't windows. Still different OS, like any other cell phone.  But, I do believe the first time I ever saw a mobile antivirus it was for windows mobile... so that may be an indication.  But like someone else said before... as long as you aren't doing the sketchy stuff on the phone, you'd never have to worry about itm


----------



## Beta84

itsbobsson said:


> Windows mobile isn't windows. Still different OS, like any other cell phone.  But, I do believe the first time I ever saw a mobile antivirus it was for windows mobile... so that may be an indication.  But like someone else said before... as long as you aren't doing the sketchy stuff on the phone, you'd never have to worry about itm



i heard youtube was spreading viruses.  and while windows mobile isn't windows, it's probably not much different than windows vista from windows 7 (or any other variant).  But I don't know, that's why I'm asking.  I should be asking my buddy who works for Microsoft and knows about their Windows phone coming out


----------



## sanchezf

*HELP Again*

Ok so I some how unmounted my SD card, how do I re-mount it?

Can I have a signature for text messages?

Yes we need our own forum....


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> Ok so I some how unmounted my SD card, how do I re-mount it?
> 
> Can I have a signature for text messages?
> 
> Yes we need our own forum....


Ok I don't have my phone on me today to help.


I need to pass the puck to someone else


----------



## itsbobsson

sanchezf said:


> Ok so I some how unmounted my SD card, how do I re-mount it?
> 
> Can I have a signature for text messages?
> 
> Yes we need our own forum....



Use the charging cable to plug it into a computer.  When the USB sync symbol appears in the top slider, slide it down and touch the button with the USB symbol.  It'll have a mount SD card option.

As far as I have seen, there's no way to do this outside of interfacing it with a computer

***Oops... nevermind.  Just found it.  On the home screen, slide the bottom slider up.  Go to settings.  Then SD card settings.  Should be a mount button in there


----------



## sanchezf

itsbobsson said:


> Use the charging cable to plug it into a computer. When the USB sync symbol appears in the top slider, slide it down and touch the button with the USB symbol. It'll have a mount SD card option.
> 
> As far as I have seen, there's no way to do this outside of interfacing it with a computer
> 
> ***Oops... nevermind. Just found it. On the home screen, slide the bottom slider up. Go to settings. Then SD card settings. Should be a mount button in there


 
Thank you 
Guess I will ahve to connect to the computer the only thing I have under setting is Unmount which is grayed out due to it already being unmounted.


----------



## sanchezf

mv_princess said:


> Ok I don't have my phone on me today to help.
> 
> 
> I need to pass the puck to someone else


 

How dare you!!  You told me you would be there for me 

Thanks


----------



## mv_princess

sanchezf said:


> How dare you!!  You told me you would be there for me
> 
> Thanks


I know right, I suck today.


----------



## ylexot

I would guess that you could also physically take the SD card out and put it back in.  I'd guess that it would then auto-mount it.


----------



## itsbob

sanchezf said:


> Ok so I some how unmounted my SD card, how do I re-mount it?



First you get Droid to stand still..then standing on the left side of Droid, give the preperatory command "PREPARE to Mount!!" Place the halter in your left hand and grab the saddle horn with your left hand, placing your left foot in the stirrup.  On the Command "MOUNT!"  Put weight on your left leg while slightly jumping off the right leg, swinging your right leg over Droid and sitting firmly in the saddle.. Place your right foot in the right stirrup and grab halter with both hands gaining control of Droid.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

itsbobsson said:


> There is an app in the marketplace called android terminal emulator.
> 
> You can also hack the phone to have a Linux OS if you really wanted.



Jump over to:  terminal emulator | All | By date, Androlib, Android Applications and Games

You will be presented with a bunch of emulator's!


----------



## sanchezf

itsbob said:


> First you get Droid to stand still..then standing on the left side of Droid, give the preperatory command "PREPARE to Mount!!" Place the halter in your left hand and grab the saddle horn with your left hand, placing your left foot in the stirrup. On the Command "MOUNT!" Put weight on your left leg while slightly jumping off the right leg, swinging your right leg over Droid and sitting firmly in the saddle.. Place your right foot in the right stirrup and grab halter with both hands gaining control of Droid.


 
Thanks guys..  I got it had to hook up the usb to the computer..


----------



## awpitt

Is this for real???

Welcome to our Wireless World

I clicked on an add last week and Wirefly was offering a Driod for $19.95 with activation of new Verizon primary line and $49.99 for 2yr contract extension of primary Verizon line. The next day, the prices were back to what the Verizon Website offers.

Well, it seems like the offer is back for today (4/19). I'm just wondering what the catch is.  Anyone familiar with WireFly?




.


----------



## itsbobsson

*Flash for Droid is coming soon*

For all the Droid users and android users alike... figured I'd share this little bit of information for you since I know I have been looking forward to it since the day the phone came out....

Adobe Labs - Adobe Flash Player 10.1

On a side not, apparently Adobe is going to be releasing Air 2.0 for android alongside the Flash 10.1 release.  Has anyone here used Adobe Air?  I read up on it, and it sounds like it's going to be a second marketplace for much higher quality apps made by first parties.  Sounded interesting if I understood it correctly.


----------



## ylexot

itsbobsson said:


> For all the Droid users and android users alike... figured I'd share this little bit of information for you since I know I have been looking forward to it since the day the phone came out....
> 
> Adobe Labs - Adobe Flash Player 10.1
> 
> On a side not, apparently Adobe is going to be releasing Air 2.0 for android alongside the Flash 10.1 release.  Has anyone here used Adobe Air?  I read up on it, and it sounds like it's going to be a second marketplace for much higher quality apps made by first parties.  Sounded interesting if I understood it correctly.



Air looks more like an OS than a marketplace.
Adobe Labs - Adobe AIR 2

BTW, "first parties" would be the handset manufacturers (i.e. HTC or Motorola).


----------



## ylexot

Question for all you Verizon Android owners...does Verizon push applications onto your phones like they do on the Blackberry?  For example, a web link for "NFL Live" just showed up on my phone.  I also don't want Bing, VCast, Visual Voicemail, VZ Navigator, etc, etc, etc.  I wouldn't mind so much if I could actually delete them.  Instead, I can only hide them which doesn't prevent them from taking up the resources that the phone has very little of.


----------



## glhs837

From looking over the droid, it appears those are apps like any other, you can download them if you wish, and remove if you dont. Didnt come preloaded on mine, but are in the Android Market in a Verizon section. Not VX Navigator, no one would choose that over Gnav


----------



## awpitt

I noticed this on the VZW Website. The newest Android phone comes out next week.

HTC Incredibleâ„¢ 


It's CPU and camera beat the Moto Droid but it lacks the slide out keyboard that Droid has.



.


----------



## Floyd2004

awpitt said:


> lacks the slide out keyboard that Droid has.


This was the deal breaker for me. I only have a virtual keyboard on the phone I have now (Dare) and it sucks so bad its going to take a miracle for me to buy another one.


----------



## mv_princess

ylexot said:


> Question for all you Verizon Android owners...does Verizon push applications onto your phones like they do on the Blackberry?  For example, a web link for "NFL Live" just showed up on my phone.  I also don't want Bing, VCast, Visual Voicemail, VZ Navigator, etc, etc, etc.  I wouldn't mind so much if I could actually delete them.  Instead, I can only hide them which doesn't prevent them from taking up the resources that the phone has very little of.


No. It does come preloaded with visual voicemail. And now the new News and Weather section.

Much past that, it doesn't send me any pushes


----------



## Ponytail

Floyd2004 said:


> This was the deal breaker for me. I only have a virtual keyboard on the phone I have now (Dare) and it sucks so bad its going to take a miracle for me to buy another one.




I took the bait and ordered the Incredible.  I played with the Droid for a bit at the Verizon store and didn't care much for the physical keyboard.  I haven't had the chance to play with the Incredible yet, but I get 30 days to try it out.  Ratings/reveiws are favorable so far and have read some reviewers even like the virtual keyboard of the Incredible better than the physical keyboard of the Droid.

I'm not a text'r and how much I'll use the internet/email on it remains to be seen.  I THINK I'll use it more, but I don't know.  

I'm thinking about it this way...I don't expect the phone to replace my laptop.  So if the keyboard is the weak point, having GPS, and 8megapixel camera and internet tethering ability, significantly reducing the number of gadgets that I have to carry, I'll easily be able to forget about the keyboard.

PT


----------



## Beta84

ylexot said:


> Question for all you Verizon Android owners...does Verizon push applications onto your phones like they do on the Blackberry?  For example, a web link for "NFL Live" just showed up on my phone.  I also don't want Bing, VCast, Visual Voicemail, VZ Navigator, etc, etc, etc.  I wouldn't mind so much if I could actually delete them.  Instead, I can only hide them which doesn't prevent them from taking up the resources that the phone has very little of.



haven't noticed any pushes, other than the marketplace telling me when updates are available.

regarding the memory, the advanced task killer can kill most of those so you don't have to worry about them as much.  unless you mean HD space...i don't know how much room there is.


----------



## Floyd2004

Ponytail said:


> So if the keyboard is the weak point, having GPS, and 8megapixel camera and internet tethering ability



You have to pay for the tethering I thought?


----------



## itsbob

Floyd2004 said:


> You have to pay for the tethering I thought?



Nope, PDANet is a free App, and it uses the phones internet connection to tether with.. NOT the VErizon $30 a month tethering service.


----------

